# Canon Rumors Goes to Scotland



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2015)

```
I’m heading to Scotland Saturday to hang with <a href="http://www.andybiggs.com/" target="_blank">Andy Biggs</a> and a bunch of other landscape photography nuts for 10 days of shooting the Isles of Skye, Lewis & Harris as well as Cairngorms. This is almost the perfect time to go with the latest lenses Canon has released, especially the EF 11-24 f/4L and EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II. Do I wish an EOS 5DS R was coming with me? Absolutely!</p>
<p>What’s in my bag for this trip?</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D X</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/986049-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5D Mark III</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119028-REG/canon_9520b002_ef_11_24mm_f_4l_usm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L </a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/850101-REG/Zeiss_1964831_Distagon_T_15mm_f_2_8.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Zeiss Distagon 15mm f/2.8</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092632-REG/canon_9524b002_ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Shop-by-Brand-Singh-Ray/ci/4/phd/4291218879/N/4294255798/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Singh-Ray & B+W Filters</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/846213-REG/Gitzo_GT3542LS_GT3542XLS_6x_4_SECTION_SYSTEMATIC.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Gitzo 3541LS Tripod</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.markinsamerica.com/MA5/Q20.php" target="_blank">Markins Q20 Ballhead</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=jobu+designs&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Jobu Designs L Brackets & Plates</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1084489-REG/leica_40093_8x42_ultravid_binocular_hd.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Leica Ultravid 8×42 Binoculars</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/903208-REG/Gura_Gear_gg26_2_Bataflae_18L_Backpack_Gray.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Gura Gear Bataflae 18L</a></li>
</ul>
<p>Why the Zeiss and the 11-24? I’ve shot the Zeiss plenty of times before and until proven otherwise, it’s the best ultra wide angle lens for Canon’s EF mount (apologies to the TS-E 17mm) that I’ve ever used. I will be using the 11-24 a lot as I work away on the review.</p>
<p>As I mentioned earlier, I would love to be taking an EOS 5DS R with me and I almost (GAH!) brought a D810, but the new 11-24 and 100-400 were too good to pass up, not to mention I don’t have a Zeiss 15mm f/2.8 for F mount.</p>
<p>I will also have the pleasure of shooting with a Leica S Type 006 kit on the trip, which should have no trouble fulfilling the desire for more resolution.</p>
```


----------



## Orc (Mar 20, 2015)

Dumb question of the week: is that your carry-on bag or must you check it because of the weight?


----------



## SPL (Mar 20, 2015)

That sounds like a fantastic trip!, have fun!


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 20, 2015)

Traveling light I see


----------



## dash2k8 (Mar 20, 2015)

Green with envy for your 11-24mm and Zeiss 15mm! Have a wonderful trip! We look forward to some really wide indoor shots... ;P


----------



## Khufu (Mar 20, 2015)

Saturday? You're missing our once-a-decade Lunar Eclipse... Starts across the UK in about 90 minutes and is best viewed in Scotland!

Have fun - and feel free to visit my Mum's place, the Haugh Hotel, along the Speyside Way in the Cairngorms


----------



## Tinky (Mar 20, 2015)

You also missed a terrific aurora, sadly not visible from Glasgow, but you would probably have been good on the islands...

as said elsewhere... 3 Chimneys on Skye...


----------



## Sashi (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi All,
As a coincidence I was tempted in heading that way around the middle of next month. I had put it off as I got an impression the landscape was a bit dreary this time of year and September was better. Has anyone who has been there got any tips or suggestions on the matter?
Thanks


----------



## sanj (Mar 20, 2015)

Have fun! Post your great photos. 
I would leave the 1dx behind as you not shooting action... 5d3 on tripod (bracketing exposures) will be just great. But you know all this better than me.


----------



## sanj (Mar 20, 2015)

Whats the binocs for?


----------



## Khufu (Mar 20, 2015)

Tinky said:


> You also missed a terrific aurora, sadly not visible from Glasgow, but you would probably have been good on the islands...
> 
> as said elsewhere... 3 Chimneys on Skye...



I caught bits about that on the BBC live shows with Prof Brian Cox and Buzz Aldrin(!!) last night, shall have to watch it properly later! 

Are you up in Scotland (Glasgow?), Tinky? My folk have a place in the Highlands but from locals I gather you can never reeeally tell if you're going to catch the Aurora - but I might have to make an effort to head up some time, when there's apparently more chance of it!

Lunar Eclipsing of the South has begun, I'll be off down the prom to see if there's a chance a picture any more interesting than some others can be captured of the Liverpool skyline, this side of the River Mersey!

HAPPY ECLIPSE DAY, EVERYBODY


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 20, 2015)

Enjoy the trip. That's one I'd like to do, one day 

P.S. As a Zeiss 15mm owner, I can understand the feeling


----------



## utisz (Mar 20, 2015)

Samyang 14/2.8 would substitute Zeiss and Canon SWA. If you can afford to select out the best performing coone out of 20 copies, you will be very pleased with the results. And it is a 13 mm lens (12.9 to be more precise), and the aperture is f/2.8, not f/4, like the new Canon 11-24, with fraction of the price. The new 100-400 isn't that great either. I sold them after 1 week of hard use. If you are traveling, you should save space and get rid of the weight!


----------



## Andrej - nju system (Mar 20, 2015)

Zeiss 15 and Canon 11-24 are the best out there for (Canon) wideangle lovers.

From a professional point of view (we're constructing underwater photo equipment) I have to be a pixel peeper.

If direct comparisons in image corners are not too much to ask, not only at f4, please.

Good luck,

Andrej

www.njusystem.com


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 20, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> I’m heading to Scotland Saturday to hang with Andy Biggs and a bunch of other landscape photography nuts for 10 days of shooting the Isles of Skye, Lewis & Harris as well as Cairngorms. This is almost the perfect time to go with the latest lenses Canon has released, especially the EF 11-24 f/4L and EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II. Do I wish an EOS 5DS R was coming with me? Absolutely!
> </p>


Reach out to Canon UK they have examples in the Country this weekend the Photography Show kicks off for four days.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2015)

Orc said:


> Dumb question of the week: is that your carry-on bag or must you check it because of the weight?



Besides a few discount airlines, the rest don't weigh carry-on bags, only the size matters. So I just don't fly airlines such as Ryanair. I'll have no trouble with this bag as a carry-on.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2015)

sanj said:


> Whats the binocs for?



Birds and views from the top of hills/mountains.


----------



## King Eyre (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, I'm in Fife, Scotland...and we had a very good view of the eclipse this morning!!...cloudy but breaks all the time, and it cleared sufficiently just at the best moment!!

Hope the weather stays good, if you are on Skye and it's a good day, a visit to the Isle of Raasay, where we have a house, is worthwhile, best views of the Cuillin range from the top of Duncaan, (the highest hill) golden and white tailed eagles and otters as well!!

George.


----------



## scotia (Mar 20, 2015)

Sashi said:


> Hi All,
> As a coincidence I was tempted in heading that way around the middle of next month. I had put it off as I got an impression the landscape was a bit dreary this time of year and September was better. Has anyone who has been there got any tips or suggestions on the matter?
> Thanks



I am not sure what you mean by 'dreary'. Scotland can be moody or have fantastic blue skies at any time of the year, and one of the great advantages of April is that the midges are not yet active (they can be a real joy-killer in the West, and were still partying in Skye and Lochaber last year in early September). If the weather conditions are right you can get mist in April and May, and there may still be a bit of snow on the tops of the mountains into April and possibly even early May. Spring means the greens are quite fresh. 

Mid-August through to early September is good for the colour in the heather (the timing is difficult to predict - last year it seemed really early but a couple of years ago I was photographing purple heather well into September), and the trees - where they exist - and bracken are usually wonderful in later October. July and early August are, for me, the least interesting months, but the coastline can be fantastic all year round (and there is a lot of it). 

If had hoped to spend early April on Mull or Harris, but now have to head off elsewhere to visit family.

The eclipse was intermittently visible through cloud, though never completely clear, here on the Central West Coast.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 20, 2015)

Sashi said:


> Hi All,
> As a coincidence I was tempted in heading that way around the middle of next month. I had put it off as I got an impression the landscape was a bit dreary this time of year and September was better. Has anyone who has been there got any tips or suggestions on the matter?
> Thanks



If you ask me Scotland's at its best at this time of the year: less midges.


----------



## FEBS (Mar 20, 2015)

Orc said:


> Dumb question of the week: is that your carry-on bag or must you check it because of the weight?



From what I can see on the photo, the weight will be around 10kg excluding the tripod and ballhead. On most airlines you can go-on with carry-on bags till 12kg. The bataflae 18L is a small bag, so is not asking to much visibility. I mostly use the bataflae 26L but also the bataflae 32L as carry-on. Weight is then mostly above 12kg, more between 15 till 18kg. never had any problem as carry-on. I also have a Lowepro 500 AW, but that is looking much bigger then the bataflae 26L and I can't get the same gear inside the 500Aw compared to the 26L. The 500AW from the other hand is more comfy to wear then the 26L if you use it for more then a hour.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 20, 2015)

In the last summer i was in Bothy Bridge and i had a suggestion from a birdwatchers' of the place. 
When you are in the area of the Cairngorms, explore by car the *road 9007 *to the north (direction: Lochindorb lodge): you will find dozens of Red Grouse near the road and many other birds in the wet area around the lake!
Also near Aviemore you can see a lek of capercaillie
Good fun !
GP.Masserano from Italy


----------



## sanj (Mar 20, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the binocs for?
> ...



Yes of course.


----------



## scotia (Mar 20, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Orc said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb question of the week: is that your carry-on bag or must you check it because of the weight?
> ...



Don't try it with Emirates, at least out of the UK. I regularly have my hand luggage weighed when I travel with them, and their limit is 7 kg. This is why I like jackets with big pockets….


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 20, 2015)

From the ROAD 9007...


----------



## zim (Mar 20, 2015)

Tinky said:


> You also missed a terrific aurora, sadly not visible from Glasgow, but you would probably have been good on the islands...
> 
> as said elsewhere... 3 Chimneys on Skye...



Many saw it in Blythswood square, cloud broke just enough and at an almost perfect time!


----------



## zim (Mar 20, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Sashi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



+1000


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Mar 20, 2015)

Having been a number of times especially round the Aviemore area dont miss Loch Morlich and Loch An Eliean , the Laggan Dam and Loch is also beautiful.

www.andrew-davies.com


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 20, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the binocs for?
> ...



Nah, don't believe him.

He's hoping to spot a 5Ds in the wild.


----------



## FEBS (Mar 20, 2015)

scotia said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > Orc said:
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I will keep in mind.


----------



## sanj (Mar 20, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Ah ha. Did not think of that! He is always on the job...!!
Btw your humor is becoming better and better.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd say: Don't miss a wonderful opportunity to bring home some mighty fine Islay whisky! 
If you brought the Nikon, I would know exactly what item to ditch from the bag on the way home to fit a nice bottle of Bruichladdich Octomore, or an Ardbeg Uigeadail. 

Slàinte!


----------



## johnh4260 (Mar 20, 2015)

What camera bag are you using? Thanks in advance.

Found it last on your list: •Gura Gear Bataflae 18L


----------



## thedman (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow, envious. Scotland is my favorite place in the world. Spent 5 days on Skye in May 2013. One of the most gorgeous places on earth.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 20, 2015)

For such a small set of islands the United Kingdom has great scenery for landscape photography from the Shetlands to the Scilly Isles. Places like the Lake District, Yorkshire Dales, North York Moors, Peak District, Snowdonia, Forest of Dean, Norfolk Broads, New Forest, Jurassic Coast in Dorset, Exmoor and my favorite Dartmoor. 

Scotland at this time of year going into Spring and with sunrise & sunset still at reasonable times in the day will be great however be prepared for cold winds, rain and the possibility of snow or frost.


----------



## kunza (Mar 20, 2015)

*Enjoy your time In Scotland!*

But I predict the Zeiss will spend a lot of time in the bag. I've had the 11-24 f4 for just over a week and I'm seriously thinking my Canon 14mm f2.8 is gonna end up for sale. The 11-24 is just amazing.


----------



## tron (Mar 20, 2015)

thedman said:


> Wow, envious. Scotland is my favorite place in the world. Spent 5 days on Skye in May 2013. One of the most gorgeous places on earth.


These are phantastic! I reserve the right to ask you in the future where exactly in Scotland are these places ;D

EDIT: OK by looking at words quiraing and neist the place is revealed more or less.


----------



## Sashi (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks scotia and Sporgon for the advice!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> I'd say: Don't miss a wonderful opportunity to bring home some mighty fine Islay whisky!
> If you brought the Nikon, I would know exactly what item to ditch from the bag on the way home to fit a nice bottle of Bruichladdich Octomore, or an Ardbeg Uigeadail.
> 
> Slàinte!



I have a bottle of Ardbeg Galileo waiting for me to bring home.


----------



## Joey (Mar 20, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> my favorite Dartmoor.


+1


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 22, 2015)

Pity you have to endure such hardships with second rate gear (sarcasm).

Enjoy your trip and post pics for those of us who must work for a living.

sek


----------

